# starting with IPV6

## jancici

hi

I am would like to test ipv6.

is it possible to setup up ipv6 tunnel and used old ipv4 in same time, I mean that everything will work as before and if there is a possibility to used ipv6 I will used it {there is a ipv6.google.com, facebook has that too and I think there will be more and more}

I am trying to register at http://www.tunnelbroker.net/ but not receive any email from them after 2 days ...

maybe I can used some other tunnel broker, any recommendation?

I am reading http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ipv6.xml but it is not clear to me

my PC is behind DSL router which is doing a NAT.

thanks for any tip and help to understand / test ipv6

----------

## gimpel

Using IPv4 and IPv6 via tunnel in parallel works fine. Of course your router must be IPv6 aware. I use a sixxs.net tunnel, with an OpenWRT router. Works fine.

If your router doesn't play IPv6, things will get difficult to set up, if not impossible.

Regarding brokers, sixxs.net works well, but has restrictions (your ISP has to be supported by them). A good alternative is gogoNET: http://gogonet.gogo6.com/

----------

## Ant P.

If you can install OpenWRT, you can use a 6to4 tunnel which is much more reliable than going via a tunnel broker. The only hard part is getting OpenWRT set up...

----------

## jancici

I think that my DSL router is not able to work with ipv6  :Sad: 

I did think that is I will use tunnel ipv6 > ipv4 then it doesn't matter what dsl router is able. and it doesn't matter about ISP.

what I want:

- we have LAN behind NAT {dsl router} in office, so I need to stay on ipv4...

- I want to test ipv6, so my PC will have ipv6 ip and will tunnel that comunication over dsl router to outside word 

is it possible?

what to configur / to setup to do that?

thanks

----------

## gentoo_ram

To mess with IPv6, I just set up my internal network to use IPv6.  Installed radvd on my Linux gateway and configured an internal LAN address range.  Also set up IPv6 addresses on my internal name deamon.  Works great, Win 7, Linux, and Macs all talk IPv6 with one another.  At least on apps that support it.

Still no IPv6 to the external world.  But once my ISP gets its act together, I'll be ready to go.

----------

## mokia

Use Freenet6 tunelbroker. 

 *jancici wrote:*   

> I am reading http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ipv6.xml but it is not clear to me

 

Note: After "ping6 www.kame.net" works, you have IPv6. 

So DNS setup, DJBDNS configuration, IPv6 Router etc. not needed.

----------

